# Memoirs of a Geisha Challenge- December 2005



## mzaznimpossible (Dec 3, 2005)

Changed this challenge since I decided to play with red lips today.

In honor of the upcoming movie, try out your most beautiful "Geisha" look.

I posted mine for a start.


----------



## crimsonette (Dec 4, 2005)

oooh, i'm doing this one! i don't look even close to a geisha, but it looks fun!


----------



## Integrality (Dec 4, 2005)

My geisha look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't remember whats I used, because it's some months ago, but I hope you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have inspired in "Opera in Pekin" look (helena rubinstein web)


----------



## laceymeow (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzaznimpossible* 
_Changed this challenge since I decided to play with red lips today.

In honor of the upcoming movie, try out your most beautiful "Geisha" look.

I posted mine for a start.




_

 
i love this look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i really want to try it myself. by the way, you have the prettiest eyes!


----------



## mzaznimpossible (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Integrality* 
_My geisha look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't remember whats I used, because it's some months ago, but I hope you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have inspired in "Opera in Pekin" look (helena rubinstein web)








_

 
I love it!  The eyes are so sexy


----------



## Integrality (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzaznimpossible* 
_I love it!  The eyes are so sexy_

 
Thanks so much!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Dec 5, 2005)

heres mine...


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 5, 2005)

wow- thats awesome!!


----------



## brightgreeneyes (Dec 6, 2005)

Beautiful job godzillaxahhhh! Everything is flawless! I have seen some of your work ins some myspace groups we are in together. You are very talented!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brightgreeneyes* 
_Beautiful job godzillaxahhhh! Everything is flawless! I have seen some of your work ins some myspace groups we are in together. You are very talented!_

 
thanks whats your user name on myspace maybe i would reconize you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_wow- thats awesome!!_

 
why thank you! i couldnt figure out how to do the hair, see the flyaway hair


----------



## brightgreeneyes (Dec 6, 2005)

I go by my name on myspace... Taryn. Username brightgreeneyes- I guess....I am in- I Love MAC, Best fake MAC group ever, MAC Milfs, all the MAC ones I could find basically. haha. I havent done any FOTD or EOTD's yet, can't quite get my cam to pick up all the color of the make-up quite right yet. I am working on what lighting to use and stuff. But eventually I will. But till then still playing with make-up and lovin it. Again you are awesome! Are you going to make-up school?


----------



## Integrality (Dec 6, 2005)

Gorgeous! I love it


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brightgreeneyes* 
_I go by my name on myspace... Taryn. Username brightgreeneyes- I guess....I am in- I Love MAC, Best fake MAC group ever, MAC Milfs, all the MAC ones I could find basically. haha. I havent done any FOTD or EOTD's yet, can't quite get my cam to pick up all the color of the make-up quite right yet. I am working on what lighting to use and stuff. But eventually I will. But till then still playing with make-up and lovin it. Again you are awesome! Are you going to make-up school?_

 
yeah im starting in january at empire academy of makeup in costa mesa california


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_heres mine...












_

 
Sister You Are So Amazingly Talented You Go Girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 7, 2005)

This is awesome!  I have been waiting for someone to do a look like this.


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 7, 2005)

all of those are crazy cool. nice touch with the plant in the back haha. i dont have any of that white stuff so i poo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Pei (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzaznimpossible* 
_Changed this challenge since I decided to play with red lips today.

In honor of the upcoming movie, try out your most beautiful "Geisha" look.

I posted mine for a start.




_

 

U "are" a classic beautiful geisha


----------



## baby_yousei (Dec 8, 2005)

first time posting picture, so I'll start with something small


----------



## KJam (Dec 8, 2005)

This rocks!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_



_

 
I luv the flowers behind you!! Superb pics and background and makeup! haha So cool


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godzillaxahhhhhh* 
_heres mine...













_

 
Beautiful!


----------



## spookie (Dec 11, 2005)

Its my first time to post here but I've been lurking for a while.
Here's a look i did a few weeks ago, i photoshopped it a bit to lighten the skintone.





[/IMG]


----------



## khadijah (Dec 15, 2005)

they're all great, you guys!
I'm planning on doing one after my finals but i'd like to share this with you:





Sorry i don't have a close-up. I made my friend over as a geisha for halloween


----------



## laceymeow (Dec 15, 2005)

this is my attempt at the geisha look. =P


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Dec 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laceymeow* 
_









this is my attempt at the geisha look. =P_

 
it's so vibrant.. what did you use?


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *khadijah* 
_they're all great, you guys!
I'm planning on doing one after my finals but i'd like to share this with you:





Sorry i don't have a close-up. I made my friend over as a geisha for halloween 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This Is Incredible I Love It Girl You Are Crazy Talented


----------



## laceymeow (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faithhopelove24* 
_it's so vibrant.. what did you use?_

 
this is what i used:
lancome color dose (the orange one)
orange pigment
yellow pigment
pink pigment
unorthodox e/s
blacktrack f/l
max factor lash perfection mascara
ruby woo l/s
coty translucent loose powder


----------



## sissypooh (Dec 16, 2005)

*Geisha*

It's not exactly like a geisha, but I might do another one later.
This is what I have on here:
-Stilife as Base
-Sushi Flower (outer corner)
-Melon Pigment (crease)
-Gorgeous Gold (mid lid)
-Nylon (inner crease)
-Nylon (little under the brow)
-Sagegrass on lower lid with Swimming on top and Melon Pigment
-Blacktrack on top and bottom
-Zoomlash
-Fix in N3
-Salsabelle on cheeks
-Mahogany and Fanplastico on lips


----------



## Pei (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sissypooh* 
_It's not exactly like a geisha, but I might do another one later.
This is what I have on here:
-Stilife as Base
-Sushi Flower (outer corner)
-Melon Pigment (crease)
-Gorgeous Gold (mid lid)
-Nylon (inner crease)
-Nylon (little under the brow)
-Sagegrass on lower lid with Swimming on top and Melon Pigment
-Blacktrack on top and bottom
-Zoomlash
-Fix in N3
-Salsabelle on cheeks
-Mahogany and Fanplastico on lips_

 
So geisha-ly beautiful!


----------



## crazy4hec (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sissypooh* 
_It's not exactly like a geisha, but I might do another one later.
This is what I have on here:
-Stilife as Base
-Sushi Flower (outer corner)
-Melon Pigment (crease)
-Gorgeous Gold (mid lid)
-Nylon (inner crease)
-Nylon (little under the brow)
-Sagegrass on lower lid with Swimming on top and Melon Pigment
-Blacktrack on top and bottom
-Zoomlash
-Fix in N3
-Salsabelle on cheeks
-Mahogany and Fanplastico on lips_

 
I Love this! Looks so pretty!


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 19, 2005)

nice...


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 29, 2006)

like it.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

Gorgeous Geisha ladies


----------

